# Eagle Landing



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

From the Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management Area in Utah this week:


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Greg, that is a truly wonderful photo - at first I thought it was a painting and had to double check what section of the forum I was in. What camera/lens was used?


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Ernest. It was taken with a Nikon D800E with an 80-400mm VR lens.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

That is one serious piece of kit but well worth the investment on evidence of that photo, it is pin sharp and the colors are phenomenal, you must be well pleased with it.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice photo Greg, but now I see faintly in the background an eagle sitting in the clouds. This is some sort of mural, or a mock-up bird in front of a mural. confession time for us!


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

Good morning Charlene. The eagle in the background is just out of focus because of a relatively shallow depth of field. There were a couple of dozen bald eagles in the wetlands at the time. This picture, below, shows four in a line along the water's edge. The picture, above, is when the eagle on the left flew closer to me to pick at some fish bones. The background eagle is one of the others.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, ok. now I see. It was not clouds on the first one, it was snow. My apologies.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

No need for apologies Charlene. I was amused you thought I faked something.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Greg,

I admire your mild mannered cool response to the suggestion that you might have faked the Eagle photo. To be honest, I would take it as a compliment that someone could think that it was a fake. All good Art invites debate and makes people actually think about a picture. And it IS an absolute gem of a photo which gives people a sense of wonder, as you alone were the only person on Earth at that split second in time, that happened to be in the right place at the right time, with the technical skill to capture this majestic bird going about it's business.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Ernest for your kind comment. I did sort of take the suggestion as a compliment.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I think your photo must have had the same effect on Charlene as it did on me when I first viewed it. remember I said I had to double check what area of the forum I was actually in, as in a surreal way it does look like a fantastic painting.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's something you were able to be somewhere close to so many bald eagles all at once. I've seen them in the wild in Oregon, but even if I would have had a camera with me they were too far away to take any kind of a photo. I've taken good ones of them at the zoo, but that is not thee same at all as wild birds. well, we all have our photo opportunities and all are unique. Being at the right place at the right time and having a camera ready is what it's all about. Sometimes I've seen things that I wished I had a camera there, but I find often it's good to just unplug and enjoy things without a device. anyway, they are great photos and I'm happy for you that you were able to go somewhere like that.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks again Ernest and Charlene for your comments.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Chanda.


----------

